# ECIGSSA server hardware upgrade



## Silver (21/1/16)

Hi all

*At 10pm tonight* (21 Jan 16), the ECIGSSA server is going to be getting a hardware upgrade.

The technology team expects no more than 15 minutes of downtime

However, this is hopefully going to give us a much needed boost and improve our stability on the forum going forward.

Apologies for any inconvenience

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/1/16)

I thought it was just me experiencing response issues.

This will be great.Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (21/1/16)

No. It can't be 
Been experiencing some offline issues lately on the sight so this is awesome news

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/1/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I thought it was just me experiencing response issues.
> 
> This will be great.Thanks very much.



Thanks @SAVapeGear 
We have been having issues for a while now but this week it has been particularly tough

And in case you are wondering, this afternoon there was also a major Internet outage that affected many internet users in SA.

But that aside, we are hopeful that stability will improve

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (21/1/16)

Great news indeed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

5 min


----------



## Gizmo (21/1/16)

Complete. Thanks for standing by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Complete. Thanks for standing by.


That was quick. 
Good infrastructure guys.... 

I can relate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

Damn that was Quick!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/1/16)

Response Excellent.

Feels like a just got a Fiber link 

Thanks all.


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)

That was so quick I experienced no downtime at all!


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

Me neither. Thought tech team was running late 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (21/1/16)

Thanks for your efforts guys, forgot I am currently running 2 hours behind you and was cursing this inter webby netty thing for the problems I was having getting onto my favourite site. Well done chaps.


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Hiccup on database server hardware?


----------

